# Warmbloods & Warmblood Crosses



## EquitationStar (Mar 3, 2009)

I looked through a couple pages and didn't see any groups for the warmbloods so I thought I'd make one. Post pics of your warmbloods & warmblood crosses! Any dicipline

Momentum aka Polo, my 11 y/o Dutch Warmblood. 
I show him in the Equitation & Jumper divisions
























































http://i18.photobucket.com/albums/b126/speedsk8er2335/merrit-clearwatertopatchetrd117.jpg


----------



## justjumpit (Feb 17, 2009)

I can't say enough good things about warmbloods 

Osine, my 13 y/o Dutch Warmblood mare.
Former Jumper/Eventer, Now a Hunter (though she still likes flying through courses-- old habits die hard!)


















^ NOT ME RIDING









^ NOT ME RIDING









^ NOT ME RIDING









^ NOT ME RIDING









^ Grazing in the pasture, after rolling. So much for a bath!


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 10, 2008)

Are you counting sport ponies as warmbloods? They basically are just the pony version of warmbloods after all... if you are I can show my boy.


----------



## NoFear526 (Sep 4, 2008)

justjumpit said:


> I can't say enough good things about warmbloods
> 
> Osine, my 13 y/o Dutch Warmblood mare.
> Former Jumper/Eventer, Now a Hunter (though she still likes flying through courses-- old habits die hard!)
> ...


Look at those knees!! She sure can jump. I love how she brings her knees right up to her nose.


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 10, 2008)

Meh I'm just going to show him anyway, since we're pretty sure he is a warmblood welsh cross.

14h of athletism:








Free jumping 4'3" (6 ft standards and green things in back ground are like 3'3" and they're on a hill, just to give you a reference)








Ignore my eq... 









And over jumping...









still over jumping... in his defense maybe he was confused as to whether he was jumping the arena fence in the background... also ignore my eq, this pic is like a year and a half old.









Another year and a half old picture. But he's looking good in this one.

And I think thats all I have. Brutus is basically just the pony version of a warmblood


----------



## cfesnoux (Dec 29, 2008)

I have always been fascinated by warmbloods. They are such gorgeous horses to look at and watch "go". As well, they display so much athleticism it is hard not to appreciate them - such as the horses above  

I have an Arabian gelding that I am proud to say has been mistaken for being part warmblood due to his size, substance and laid back personality.


----------



## Jenna (Feb 24, 2009)

This is my Lui - purebred holsteiner. 

My angel, my horse of a lifetime


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oooohhhh, aaaahhhhhh! lol. Pretty horses. How well do you think they would do with ranch work? LOL


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

u all are sooo lucky! If i could have my own horse i would def. want a WB. I especially love holsteiners and hannovers <3 i also like Dutch WB and Swedish WB 
warmbloods are soo comfy to ride!


----------



## justjumpit (Feb 17, 2009)

NoFear526 said:


> Look at those knees!! She sure can jump. I love how she brings her knees right up to her nose.


I know, I'm so lucky to have her!

She gives 300% over every jump, be it a teeny crossrail or a 3' oxer!

She actually really seems to enjoy jumping (as long as you don't crowd her neck or pop her in the back with your butt) which is such a blessing. I never in a million years expected to have a warmblood as my first horse. The stars just happened to align!

She's so goofy. She's really intelligent, but at the same time makes you wonder sometimes...  She'll fix any spot in a line, but knocks over fans in the barn and spooks at bushes. Silly mare. I love her anyway, though 

I love love love danish warmbloods, and I'd love to get one someday.

And smrobs-- my mare apparently loves cows, so who knows. Maybe we could have roping warmbloods someday!


----------



## Gengsty (Feb 27, 2009)

I have only ridden warmbloods (except for a haflinger and a hungarian draft)
Mainly hungarian and dutch warmbloods and I love them  If I could have a horse I'm sure I would choose a warmblood


----------



## Fellen (Mar 29, 2008)

Only have old pictures... About 2 years ago (She was about to turn 6)



















And when she was 5 (just been under the saddle for half a year)










Yeah.. She's my baby.. Had her since she was 6 months.. Oh can't resist BABY PICTURE










Oh and She's a Rheinländer out of Feiner Ludwig and Cassandra


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

My boy is hanovarian anglo arab cross.

Ended up with HOTY titles in jumper and dressage.


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

Caleb is not a "warmblood breed" rather a "warmblood by default" because he's a hotblood(arab)Xcoldblood(percheron)="warmblood" 

Here he is doing some extended trot:


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

*
Thunderwood Athena*
American Warmblood Mare (1/2 TB, 1/4 Arab, 1/4 Oldenburg)
15.1hh 
12yrs old

She can jump, dressage, speed events, go anywhere on a trail ride. 
I think she could handle some ranch work.


----------



## LoveMyFinny (Dec 5, 2008)

My Holsteiner mare, Laurel. She is trained through 1st level dressage, has shown Western Walk Trot (and placed very well I might add!) and we are now starting to do hunters.










Her in the purple


----------



## orangetictac (Nov 4, 2008)

Very nice horses! I don't have a WB...infact I've only ever ridden one. His name was Marco, and he was a dream! My boss has one named Atty. She's such a sweet girl!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

masatisan said:


> Caleb is not a "warmblood breed" rather a "warmblood by default" because he's a hotblood(arab)Xcoldblood(percheron)="warmblood"
> 
> Here he is doing some extended trot:


Just for future reference, I'm not trying to nit pick here... but warmbloods are actually a breed grouping, not just "hotblood X coldblood"
 Carry on


----------



## koomy56 (Jan 19, 2008)

Here's Marti, my Dutch mare. Alot of Dutch people in here!  
















































(With my other mare)








Sorry so many, I'm just madly in love with this mare and I can't pick a favorite. lol


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I have an American Warmblood mare (3/4 Thoroughbred and 1/4 Shire). Her dam was a JC registered TB and her sire was 1/2 TB and 1/2 Shire.

She's my Beginner Novice eventer


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

eventerdrew said:


> I have an American Warmblood mare (3/4 Thoroughbred and 1/4 Shire). Her dam was a JC registered TB and her sire was 1/2 TB and 1/2 Shire.
> 
> She's my Beginner Novice eventer


Is this horse registered with the AWS or AWR?


----------



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

I've had warmbloods for the past 5 years, and I honestly would likely never have anything else. As a rule, I like their movement, I like their size, I like their look and for the most part, I enjoy their minds.

I have two right now.
A 6 year old Trakehner gelding, Enrique









And a soon to be 4 year old Holsteiner gelding, Costa, who is being started Tuesday! :lol:


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Spyder said:


> Is this horse registered with the AWS or AWR?


Neither. From what I understand she can't be registered anymore. Or at least not go through inspections. She was going to but she had a sequestrum (Dead bone from a kick) when she was three and had surgery. She has a lump on her leg that doesn't hurt her but it's not pretty. I would love to have her registered as her sisters and brothers have all been Premiums


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

eventerdrew said:


> Neither. From what I understand she can't be registered anymore. Or at least not go through inspections. She was going to but she had a sequestrum (Dead bone from a kick) when she was three and had surgery. She has a lump on her leg that doesn't hurt her but it's not pretty. I would love to have her registered as her sisters and brothers have all been Premiums


 
Two things here. First you do not have a warmblood as draft/TB cross is not a WB. Hot blood and cold blood does not equate to WB.

Now second your horse CAN be registered AWS based on two possibilities.

By inspection...in this case get a vet to write up what is wrong with her and why it may affect the gait.

By performance....you said she has performed? Get those records to show what she has done and even if they are not quite acceptable to get approved via performance they will go a long way in getting her approved via inspection.

American Warmblood Society:


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Don't get me started on what's a warmblood and what's not. I could go on about it for days. Although people say it's not that simple, it is. Many warmblood registries (including the AWS and AWR) equate a TB/draft cross as a warmblood.

She is defined as an American Warmblood. Her brothers and sisters have all been Premiums in inspection. I've had this conversation with so many people I can't even count.

Just because my horse is a draft cross and wasn't bought for five figures doesn't mean she's not a warmblood

Her sequestrum doesn't affect her gait. it's just ugly

I have read the AWS website many many times over the years. People who think warmbloods are just purebreds obviously need to read up. as a quote from the website, having a "purebred hanoverian" is an oxymoron. the only real purebred is the Arabian. European standards are much more strict but seeing as my horse IS an American Warmblood, i go by much looser standards


----------



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

eventerdrew said:


> Don't get me started on what's a warmblood and what's not. I could go on about it for days. Although people say it's not that simple, it is. Many warmblood registries (including the AWS and AWR) equate a TB/draft cross as a warmblood.
> 
> She is defined as an American Warmblood. Her brothers and sisters have all been Premiums in inspection. I've had this conversation with so many people I can't even count.
> 
> ...


actually it does mean exactly that. she isn't a warmblood. she is a draft cross. warmbloods aren't purebreds-many have arab and thoroughbred influence, but they are a TYPE of breed that originated from Europe because of a very controlled breeding program. 

if you really want to label your draft cross as a warmblood, by all means, do so. but its wrong and misleading and one of the reasons why so many PMU farms got their butts handed to them in lawsuits because they we're labelling their PMU crosses as Canadian Warmbloods and Canadian Sport Horses. It's also why the American Warmblood Society is considered a joke amongst the vast majority of breeders; just because some of the stuff that they have accepted should never have been granted a liscence for ANYTHING, let alone breeding.

here's a really good article that not only explains what a warmblood is, but what the different breeding organizations look for.
http://www.sonestafarms.com/wbinfo.htm


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

eventerdrew said:


> Don't get me started on what's a warmblood and what's not. I could go on about it for days. Although people say it's not that simple, it is. Many warmblood registries (including the AWS and AWR) equate a TB/draft cross as a warmblood.
> 
> She is defined as an American Warmblood. Her brothers and sisters have all been Premiums in inspection. I've had this conversation with so many people I can't even count.
> 
> ...


First the AWR DOES NOT ACCEPT draft crosses and they DO NOT equate draft crosses as warmbloods.

Now the AWS is a little more lenient allowing draft crosses within their registry if they pass the requirements but get this it is a PERFORMANCE registry first with breeding requirements set at a higher pass requirement and because of that a FEW non warmbloods may be acceptable but that does mean that they equate non warmbloods (specifically draft crosses as warmbloods).

It has been said many times that the AWS should have been named as the American Sport Horse Society to reduce the confusion and I agree. What really gets me when everyone and their uncle state their draft cross either in conversation or more specifically advertisements that they have a AMERICAN WARMBLOOD when they never applied for registration or have papers to validate their claim. I would like to strangle them.

It is FALSE advertisement and is one of the reasons the AWS specifically has to keep defending itself. People need to be aware that unless the animal has ACTUAL full registration papers (not just "oh I applied but did nothing after" papers) stating they have an American Warmblood then they do NOT have one in reality or by default !:evil:

You have the opportunity to get it done as I have stated previously and until you do...you have a draft cross ...or TB cross.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

then i have to ask you this- why has her sister, Sequoia gotten a PREMIUM at an AWR inspection, huh???? She is out a TB mare and the SAME stallion. seems difficult for me to believe they don't accept draft crosses into their books when she has a brand and papers to prove it

Before I get kicked off this forum for strangling someone, I would just like to say that everyone that comes up to me (including warmblood breeders) and asks me what she is, i tell them 3/4 TB 1/4 Shire. and their response is "oh an Am. WB". I believe the warmblood breeders and the AWS more than a bunch of people on a forum. Sorry but that's what she's registered with her registries as and it is not false advertising. Maybe people sitting on their high horse will say i'm wrong but most people will say that she is an American Warmblood. We checked with both registries early in her 3 year old year and they both said they would take her.

So i'm going to laugh this off and go about my business :wink: and will continue to say she is an AWB. Because that's what she is (so says the licensed breeder, so says the AWS/whatever other registry, so says my trainer who has been to Rolex and back)


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

eventerdrew said:


> then i have to ask you this- why has her sister, Sequoia gotten a PREMIUM at an AWR inspection, huh???? She is out a TB mare and the SAME stallion. seems difficult for me to believe they don't accept draft crosses into their books when she has a brand and papers to prove it


First off horses with 1/4 draft can be accepted. They used to accept 1/2 draft but changed the rules a while ago. Second to get around the draft breeding in some horses they simply put "unknown" and if they happen to look good MARES could get accepted fairly easily.

Just because the 1/2 sister to your horse or even the FULL sister got accepted does not mean the your horse is automatically a WB by default. Even a full brother to an approved Hanovarian cannot claim approval based on what his relatives are. Without inspection/papers you simply have a draft cross....nothing more.



eventerdrew said:


> Before I get kicked off this forum for strangling someone, I would just like to say that everyone that comes up to me (including warmblood breeders) and asks me what she is, i tell them 3/4 TB 1/4 Shire. and their response is "oh an Am. WB".


Just because someone has a horse that may move like a WB and does not make it a WB because someone "thinks" it is. It is the mentality of the ignorant that don't know the difference. People like you that insist they have something they don't does not help to educate those that don't know.



eventerdrew said:


> I believe the warmblood breeders and the AWS more than a bunch of people on a forum.


So you know who is a WB breeder and have knowledge of AWS/AWR here on this forum? I showed you a way to get your horse accepted at least into the AWS because I have extensive knowledge of this registry and you simply threw the information back in my face.:roll:




eventerdrew said:


> Sorry but that's what she's registered with her registries as and it is not false advertising.


So you were mistaken when you previously stated she is NOT registered? Or did you just send in the papers,paid a fee and assumed all is good? 



eventerdrew said:


> Maybe people sitting on their high horse will say i'm wrong but most people will say that she is an American Warmblood. We checked with both registries early in her 3 year old year and they both said they would take her.


My client just bought a Appy and I am sure they would take it also...but until it gets papers it is simply an appy....nothing more.



eventerdrew said:


> So i'm going to laugh this off and go about my business :wink: and will continue to say she is an AWB. Because that's what she is (so says the licensed breeder, so says the AWS/whatever other registry, so says my trainer who has been to Rolex and back)


You keep reversing yourself. First she has papers, now she doesn't and maybe the reason people say draft crosses are WBs is because of the type of "I don't care because she is what I WANT her to be to call her" mentality.

To me you should be enjoying your horse for what it is rather than making it into something "better" or "different"...very sad really.:-(


----------



## koomy56 (Jan 19, 2008)

*Guidelines for Registration, Nomination or Recording.* (Click here for Registration Forms) 
All AWS sport horses/ponies may be evaluated on their own qualities and/or performance records. Hot-bloods, cold-bloods, warmbloods and all crosses are eligible, previously registered (see Recording below) or non-registered as long as the horse/pony is breeding for, training for, or participating in one of the four disciplines that the AWS supports (Dressage, Eventing, Jumping or Combined Driving). Minimum size is 13.0hh (can be waived with proof of performance - required prior to registration). *Eligibility for Registration*
To be eligible for registration a horse/pony can be of any breed stock or combination thereof, except 100% hot- blood (Thoroughbred or Arabian) or 100% cold-blood (draft breeds). (see Nomination below). 
*Eligibility for Nomination*
To be eligible for nomination a horse/pony can be 100% hot-blood (Thoroughbred or Arabian) or 100% cold-blood (draft breeds). All AWS benefits are the same as registered warmbloods. 
*Eligibility for Recording*
To be eligible for recording the horse/pony has been previously registered with another registry. All AWS benefits are the same as registered warmbloods. 




I have learned as well that TB/Draft horses are American Warmbloods. Listed above came from the American Warmblood Society website, clearly stating that a tb/draft is one type of American Warmblood.
On another note, why does it matter so much if this horse is or isn't a warmblood? Enjoy the pictures, and get on with it. In reality, it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

koomy56 said:


> I have learned as well that TB/Draft horses are American Warmbloods. Listed above came from the American Warmblood Society website, clearly stating that a tb/draft is one type of American Warmblood.
> On another note, why does it matter so much if this horse is or isn't a warmblood? Enjoy the pictures, and get on with it. In reality, it doesn't really matter.


koomy...eventerdrew was referring to the AWR not the AWS in her previous post.

I know all about the AWS and while there is a breeding section (only for those that have attained inspection scores over 75 %) it is primary a PERFORMANCE registry.

Please also note the purebred arab, TB and draft are NOMINATED only not registered. 

The TB/draft is simply one type of draft cross. Who knows with selective breeding and culling a form of American Warmblood will come into being but the FIRST step is to have the horse registered and bloodlines recorded for future breeding with crosses from that animal being culled (not approved for breeding) if they don't measure up to registry standards..

To arbitrarily state that my morgan/draft/hackney/tb is an American Warmblood without inspection and registration because it is a draft cross is irresponsible no matter how well it appears.


----------



## koomy56 (Jan 19, 2008)

Ok, my bad. Just trying to put the fire out. I just don't see the need to argue about such silly unnecessary things, that's all.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

alright only one more thing....


would you consider Theodore O'Connor an "irresponsible" breeding, as you call it? he is after all TB/Arabian/Shetland pony and is very carefully and thoughtfully bred.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

eventerdrew said:


> alright only one more thing....
> 
> 
> would you consider Theodore O'Connor an "irresponsible" breeding, as you call it? he is after all TB/Arabian/Shetland pony and is very carefully and thoughtfully bred.


Well it comes down to the story of line/in breeding, terrible if it doesn't work and wonderful if it does.

I certain would not suggest everyone go out and try to breed another Teddy for the odds are they will fail. Responsible breeding involves looking at the individuals being breed and having the knowledge and experience to know you have a possibility of that mating working.

Also nowhere in this thread has anyone talked about irresponsible breeding. What I said was it would be irresponsible to refer to their mulit/draft cross animal as American Warmblood without being inspected and registered.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Aaaanyways.. back to some actual warmbloods 
My first warmblood, a branded Hanoverian mare, also in the main Hanoverian studbook.








And her 3/4 brother, also branded Hano that I showed when I was 13.








My newest horse, a branded Class 1 Swedish Warmblood, although his father is Hanoverian and mother is a Danish Warmblood.
















And my mum on her Coloured Dutch Warmblood X TB and me on my pon.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

actual warmbloods... i see where that was going... nice


----------

